
Show HN: EnclosureGenerator - make PCBA enclosures fast - enclosure_guy
https://www.enclosuregenerator.com
======
enclosure_guy
Hey HN!

This is a website I made for generating simple prototype enclosures for
circuit boards. In a previous job I often had to make a lot of simple
prototype enclosures for different projects, and I felt like the process
should be a little more automated, so I built this.

The site is still in a pretty early stage (in other words the duct tape and
gum holding it together may fall apart at any moment), but check it out and
let me know what you think!

------
claytonius
Looks useful -- Out of curiosity, how do you determine where to place holes in
the sidewalls or sockets for the board to screw into?

~~~
enclosure_guy
For the side wall mounting holes it is pretty simple, it just looks for the
outline of the PCBA you are making an enclosure for, and then makes sets of
holes spaced evenly, offset from the outline. I'm planning on making that a
lot more customizable as well as have smarter defaults. Right now the hole
placement does not take into account things like cutouts for connectors, which
can be important.

The PCBA mounting holes are created based on the positions of drill holes in
the IDF file, compared to a given hole size threshold that the user sets.

------
doctoboggan
This looks very interesting, I can think of a few times that I would have used
a tool like this. I am an electrical engineer who knows only enough CAD to be
dangerous.

~~~
enclosure_guy
Thanks! I don't think that CAD tools will ever go away, but I also think there
is plenty of room for purpose-built tools that abstract away some of the CAD
know-how needed to make simple things.

